# New to Board



## 16899 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone! Looking forward to learning new information about Fibro. Have been diagnosed with this and want to know all I can!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Welcome to the board Moibon!







Glad to have you here! I'm looking forward to getting to know you!


----------

